# Sage The Barista Pro



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

Virtually new in box with all accessories. Claims to have been used once to try it out, unwanted gift. Is this worth £380?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I wouldn't pay £380 for it.have a look at the link below.

https://www.costco.co.uk/Appliances/Small-Kitchen-Appliances/Coffee-Coffee-Capsules/Sage-Barista-Pro-Bean-To-Cup-Coffee-Machine-in-Sea-Salt-SES878SST/p/318750


----------



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

So what would you say it is worth?.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Are you buying this or selling i ask as you mention claims used once. If buying ask is used once realistic


----------



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

This is the item in Question, it looks genuine but who can tell. https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/191243352264575/


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sage machines crop up in strange places sometimes. I recollect a BE not long after I bought mine with a similar description other than reckoned to be open box and unused. Out of curiosity I asked about warrantee - silence. Turned out to be from a house and some one that sold all sorts.

I suppose £70 is a saving but in real terms there is no way of knowing how many times it's been used or what water has been put in it.

Used once to test - assuming who ever did that knows how to use one.

Only answer really is to buy and find out.

John

-


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I have a SBP.

great machine. Mine works very well. But some people have had duds with possible temp issues.

I would get it brand new from Costco and have the 2 years of piece of mind that you can easily return it if needed.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Keith1968 said:


> So what would you say it is worth?.


 I would defo buy it new, £70 is nothing for peace of mind, and Costco accept returns and full refunds no questions asked even a year down the line. if they had stock when I purchased I would of had one. I have the touch and its a good machine so far.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sometimes people buy and resell just to make life more confusing. One way to see what things sell for is ebay especially completed listings

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=sage+barista+pro&_sacat=0&_sop=15&rt=nc&LH_Complete=1

That also may be where the asking price comes from.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

When buying any Sage machine I would always check this site

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/61785/Sage-The-Barista-Pro-Bean-to-Cup-Coffee-Machine-SES878BSS

They always offer a 3 year guarantee. They may price match and also sell cheaper at times.

 I mean Sage machines are so bad the 3 years aspect must matter.

All I'd say about the thermothingy machines is do descale more often than you think you should. Their engineers always say once a month. They are the people that fix them.

The hidden problem with descaling is when it isn't all removed as what is left will build up as the same amount will be left behind on the next descale. I've had this happen on my dual boiler. A refurb. Chances are that both they and myself haven't removed all of it when it's descaled. Now I am pretty sure I have got rid of it the PID behaves differently much more as I would expect. Scale will interfere with that.

John

-


----------



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, I will give it a m



ajohn said:


> I mean Sage machines are so bad the 3 years aspect must matter.


 Is that sarcasm or truth? I assume the Smiley means the former but you never can tell in text.


----------



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies folks. I have decided to give it a miss. I really like the features for the money though so may just buy new though its stretching my budget a lot.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

ajohn said:


> All I'd say about the thermothingy machines is do descale more often than you think you should. Their engineers always say once a month. They are the people that fix them.
> 
> The hidden problem with descaling is when it isn't all removed as what is left will build up as the same amount will be left behind on the next descale. I've had this happen on my dual boiler. A refurb. Chances are that both they and myself haven't removed all of it when it's descaled. Now I am pretty sure I have got rid of it the PID behaves differently much more as I would expect. Scale will interfere with that.
> 
> ...


 What are you using to descale the machine? you only get one tablet when you buy a machine. mine is coming up to a month now.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Keith1968 said:


> Thanks for the replies, I will give it a m
> 
> Is that sarcasm or truth? I assume the Smiley means the former but you never can tell in text.


 Sarcasm. All machines can have problems at some point and need parts replacing. The main criticism against Sage is that parts aren't easy to get for DIY repair so one of their engineers needs to do it. Some can be obtained. Some are pretty easy to do. O ring seals for instance are reckoned to fail on DB's some time after 3 years of use. They are standard parts. Some one in australia sell kits but they can also just be bought. The BE etc don't seem to have this problem. Solenoids sometimes start rattling. The one in my DB did so took it apart and cleaned it. Maybe I should back flush more often. Sage would replace the solenoid and maybe one of the electronic boards just in case.

If some one can't do diy repairs that aspect is not likely to be cheap.

I do plug my machine into a surge arrestor. When there are electronics about that is not a bad idea. Increasingly they are built into equipment but they don't cost much so would rather be safe than sorry.

Some worry about having electronics in them. I don't other than the above as spikes on the mains can cause grief. Can't say as I have noticed any comments about them failing on Sage machines anyway. Buttons yes but what's new about that on anything. The button that can be seen probably has a standard part behind it.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Dalerst said:


> What are you using to descale the machine? you only get one tablet when you buy a machine. mine is coming up to a month now.


 Few people use Sage's stuff. It's too expensive.

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/accessories/bes007uk.html

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/accessories/bec250uk.html

I've not heard of them complaining when there is a warrantee claim that people should use there's but an engineer mentioned that they should.  They use puly descaler. I bought some off Sage and then switched to Puly for the back flush tablets as well.

I'm amazed that they expect people with blocked steam wands etc to buy this, same is available from elsewhere and the pricker can be used to unscrew the nozzle anyway.

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/accessories/bes006uk.html

Descaler

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CPOXFZ0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

also

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Puly-Cleaner-PulyEnt30-Percolator-Remover/dp/B004IK6Q5G/ref=pd_sbs_201_4/262-8216763-2154146?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B004IK6Q5G&pd_rd_r=be192838-9e38-4467-88fc-4c1ec1fcaf9a&pd_rd_w=hC4oo&pd_rd_wg=lS4uc&pf_rd_p=b7f777ff-40e2-4a42-b29f-72417639c630&pf_rd_r=2MRR30SY8EHRMYW21VG6&psc=1&refRID=2MRR30SY8EHRMYW21VG6

Ebay etc may be cheaper. The box seems to have gone up since I bought one off amazon.

Back flush tablets

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Puly-Caff-Coffee-Cleaning-Tablets/dp/B005D75XA2/ref=pd_sbs_201_7?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B005D75XA2&pd_rd_r=be192838-9e38-4467-88fc-4c1ec1fcaf9a&pd_rd_w=hC4oo&pd_rd_wg=lS4uc&pf_rd_p=b7f777ff-40e2-4a42-b29f-72417639c630&pf_rd_r=2MRR30SY8EHRMYW21VG6&psc=1&refRID=2MRR30SY8EHRMYW21VG6

I use much larger ones in my DB and run the back flush cycle twice. Puly's tablets are available in several sizes so weigh one of Sage's to check. As the machines have a cleaning cycle personally I stick with tablets and don't use Puly's powder. The cycle expects a tablet.

When descaling remove the filter and place it in a mug etc of water to keep it wet. Put it back after you've finished.

Some use other companies products. Some of those as per Puly are safe to use on any machine,

John

-


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks @ajohn very helpful, will get some tablets on order.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

LOL. The only thing that would worry me about the cheaper option on the descaler is if some one in China has bought a cement mixer and ..................

Never seen them loose before.

John

-


----------



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

ajohn said:


> Sarcasm. All machines can have problems at some point and need parts replacing.


 Ah good. The lack of parts was initially putting me off Sage machines but they really seems to offer a lot of value for money so I have changed my mind. The Barista Pro seems a great machine for me but I wish it was a separate Machine and Grinder for the same price. The Bambino and The Smart Grinder is probably close I guess but not quite.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

ajohn said:


> Few people use Sage's stuff. It's too expensive.
> 
> https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/accessories/bes007uk.html
> 
> ...


 Hi john....very new to this so don't understand it all -

could you please differentiate the types of clean for me & how often they are needed -

back flush, descale etc?! Thank you!!


----------

